# Baby animals that are cute but become ugly adults



## bugmankeith (Feb 23, 2014)

Don't get me wrong, I love animals and they all are fascinating. This thread is for those that start off cute but don't get better looking with age. Here are a few I think fit the bill.

Pigs, little piglets are cute with a tiny pot belly and little snorts and squeals, they bounce around and are soft to the touch. Adults ( especially boars) smell horrible, drool, get a Mohawk on their neck, tusks, become so obese and grunt and get warty and a bad temper!

Octopus, little baby octopus are see through with huge eyes and you see the color changing spots on them, they slowly swim around and have cute little arms. Adults get huge and dark colored with creepy looking flesh and that nasty beak, and being wrapped in those huge suckers ugh!

Chinese Crested dogs, the almost hairless puppies are adorable, but when they grow up they just look freaky with mostly bald, thin bodies and long snouts and patches of uneven hair.

African Baboon, have you see the cute baby baboons with pink face and tiny noses, holding onto mom, adorable! When they grow up they get monstrous fangs, eyebrows that look scary to intimidate you , huge pink butts words cannot describe, and a nasty attitude.

Elephant seal, seal pups are cute and blubbery, however adults are just plain fat and make farting noises and those ugly noses and scarring all over their bodies.

Green iguana, those bright green babies with thin bodies are cute for reptiles, then they grow up and darken and get spines and really scaly and rough looking.

Pacman frog, young froglets are round with big eyes and small bellies, they hop around often. When they grow up they become big and fat with horn growths on top and loose their cuteness factor.


----------



## PlaidJaguar (Feb 23, 2014)

Well, almost all of them really. Baby animals are pretty much cute by definition, aside from the obvious exceptions. (Baby parrots, anyone? Eeewwww)

The more compelling question here would be "what baby animals are ugly but become cute adults?" 
I submit monkeys (although most would disagree with me), Poodles, parrots, and frogs.


----------



## pitbulllady (Feb 23, 2014)

Actually, I find Chinese Crested puppies to much uglier than the adults, assuming that you're talking about a good quality, purebred specimen.  Most of the "Chinese Cresteds" you see out there, Bugmankeith, are mutts, or poor quality animals bred for the pet market.  I've had some show Cresteds that were handsome little dogs, very muscular and althletic, basically small sighthounds.  Most people have never seen a good quality Crested, just those old, sick dogs that their owners parade around in "ugly dog contests", even though the dog itself has no quality of life to speak of by that point.  And octopi and iguanas, to me, are beautiful animals.  All of the Cephalopods to me are beautiful examples of adaptation, and few spectacles can generate "oohs" of amazement from me like an octopus changing color and patterns to match a backdrop it's never seen before.  Beauty is truly in eye of the beholder.

pitbulllady

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RzezniksRunAway (Feb 23, 2014)

Male pygmy goats. African pygmy or Nigerian Dwarf. The babies are so absolutely freaking adorable, but the adult males are vile, disgusting creatures. Peeing on their beards and faces and just generally being greasy, smelly urine covered messes. 

I do agree with pitbulllady about the Chinese Cresteds, well bred, well maintained adults are beautiful dogs. I disagree with the octopus, too. I love me some cephalopods. 

Poorly bred English Bulldogs fall into the cute puppy, ugly adult category I think. 

Bothrochilus boa, the Bismarck Ringed Python, is stunning orange and black as a baby, but dulls out as an adult.


----------



## JZC (Feb 23, 2014)

bugmankeith said:


> Pacman frog, young froglets are round with big eyes and small bellies, they hop around often. When they grow up they become big and fat with horn growths on top and loose their cuteness factor.


Pacman frogs are always cute!

---------- Post added 02-23-2014 at 01:57 PM ----------




RzezniksRunAway said:


> Poorly bred English Bulldogs fall into the cute puppy, ugly adult category I think.


Never seen a bulldog that I didn't find adorable.


----------



## lordhero3k (Feb 23, 2014)

Maybe it's just me, but I rarely ever find animals ugly looking. Even from those listed above. Even as adults, pacman frogs have their own special charm. And I've always liked the way iguanas look, while I wouldn't consider most cute at first glance, I wouldn't be thinking "ugly" either.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Galapoheros (Feb 23, 2014)

I remember hearing a theory that babies might generally look that way, or "cute", so that something will want to take care of them.  A lot of holes in that theory but it makes a little sense imo.


----------



## kellakk (Feb 23, 2014)

i think it's more that we instinctively find animals with large head/eyes compared to body size cute.  This is because we are social animals and need to take care of our own babies, and the side effect is that we find anything with that shape cute.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The Snark (Feb 23, 2014)

Are we supposed to ignore the fact that the word 'cute' is not necessarily synonymous with the antonym of the word 'ugly'? But then the word 'ugly' did not originally mean unattractive but started out as 'to cause dread or fear'. Also ignoring that the concepts of beauty and ugly are entirely subjective. Sorry about being pedantic. Carry on.

"We are bound to a language that makes up in obscurity what it lacks in style" T. Stoppard

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tleilaxu (Feb 23, 2014)

Imn gonna go with humans  Almost all are cute when babies, but when they grow up its a 50/50 shot at whether they will be decent looking or ugly as sin. And then there is like that top 2 percent that are just stunning LOL

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lordhero3k (Feb 23, 2014)

The only animal I could think of is the hyena. They're known for feeding on carcasses and decaying meat, etc. Not many people would look at a large hyena as cute.
BTW, I think a lot of people (that aren't complete arachnophobes) would find a little spiderling tarantula, especially a fuzzy one, a little cute but not so much with adults.


----------



## pouchedrat (Feb 23, 2014)

An adult, well cared for iguana is amazing looking and majestic.   I'd still never own one, I don't think I could care for one properly. 

I don't know, a lot of animals are cute as babies, but I'm more impressed with the adults.  Especially with animals that take a very long time to grow up into adults......  like some reptiles, snakes, invertebrates, etc.  There can be hundreds of little babies of some of these guys, but very rarely do you see an adult that's been properly cared for and still kept.  Things like sulcatta tortoises,  pythons,  iguanas, etc.  A tortoise with zero pyramiding?  a lizard without poor bone density?  I'm much happier seeing that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pitbulllady (Feb 23, 2014)

RzezniksRunAway said:


> Male pygmy goats. African pygmy or Nigerian Dwarf. The babies are so absolutely freaking adorable, but the adult males are vile, disgusting creatures. Peeing on their beards and faces and just generally being greasy, smelly urine covered messes.
> 
> I do agree with pitbulllady about the Chinese Cresteds, well bred, well maintained adults are beautiful dogs. I disagree with the octopus, too. I love me some cephalopods.
> 
> ...


You do know that ALL male goats that have not been castrated stink, pee on their beards and are generally quite disgusting, regardless of breed, right?  I have a friend who has three purebred Pygmy goats, including a wether(castrated male goat), and he is just as clean and odorless as the two females.  Lots of male animals, including deer, ferrets and often cats, will urinate on themselves or rub/roll in their own urine, when they're in full hormone mode.

I wouldn't call an adult Bismark Ringed Python ugly by any stretch, given their iridescence, but it is rather disappointing that they lose that bright orange coloration and turn into basically a brown and black snake, and even more intriguing that their babies are the ones with the bright, attention-grabbing colors, quite the opposite from most snakes, which start out as dull, well-camouflaged babies before maturing into colorful adults.

pitbulllady


----------



## catfishrod69 (Feb 23, 2014)

I love the look of hyenas! I would love to have a african spotted hyena. 





lordhero3k said:


> The only animal I could think of is the hyena. They're known for feeding on carcasses and decaying meat, etc. Not many people would look at a large hyena as cute.


----------



## pitbulllady (Feb 23, 2014)

Not being "cute" does not equal UGLY, though.  Personally, I find adult hyenas of any species to be attractive, handsome animals.  I would not call any large dog "cute" by any stretch.  Catahoulas are not cute, for example, but a well-bred Catahoula is a very handsome dog.  Tigers aren't cute.  Wolves aren't cute.  Horses aren't cute.  My White-Lipped Python isn't cute.  But all of them are still very pleasing to look at, aesthetically speaking.  I don't use the normal behavior of any animal in determining whether it's "cute" or "ugly" or "handsome" or whatever.  Those are terms that relate entirely to visual appeal, or lack thereof.  Most people consider Koalas cute, for example, the classic "Teddy bear", but baby Koalas graduate from nursing to eating their mother's feces, which is pretty gross if you think about it.  MOST carnivorous animals will eat decaying carcasses if they have a chance, including most of your beloved pet dogs; they will eat them AND happily roll around on them and blissfully walk around reeking of decomp with maggots falling from their fur.  Dogs drink from toilets, sniff each other's rectums, lick themselves and other dogs in unmentionable places, and devour other animals' feces with gusto, so if we're to take behavior into consideration when deciding what's a cute animal and what's ugly, dogs would all rank pretty low on the "cute" scale!

pitbulllady

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pyro fiend (Feb 24, 2014)

ima throw this out there as well. i dont find most animals ugly. i mean sure theirs the weird looking ones.. ever had an elephant seal try and get you to pet it? i have its creepy in a way XD but also adorable in other ways...but i prefer the term beautiful. it gives nature her credit for the amazing creatures a little more then cute   [also to many kids use those kind of words to impress so slightly distorted meaning]

 some animals can be kept discustingly, like pigs.. you think the slobber etc.. but i know a man with a 7 yr old boar nice as can be. always so clean no drool etc.

now ill give you the ugliest dog contest mutts, yea those are kinda sad.. not so much omg hide the kids ugly. more like "poor puppy" 'ugly' 

parrots babies are a little silly looking. especially wiel fresh out the egg LOL but not ugly imho. alot of animals are silly looking but still a silly cute if you look at it to a degree


humans on the other hand... def an ugly creature lmao... want proof? ill find a baby pic and a current pic of me...your screen cracking due to my looks is not covered in your phone or computers warranty and i shall not be held responsible for said damage lmao  as for animals not many are ugly if you look in a scientific and standard POV [meaning not in a "img id totally keep that as a pet" lol]


----------



## viper69 (Feb 24, 2014)

Tigers are cute at all ages to me-- cute is a subjective term-- so cute to me is another person's garbage- who cares??? Hahah


----------



## klawfran3 (Feb 24, 2014)

Honestly though, there hasn't really been an animal that I looked at and thought "ew OH GOD". I may think things like "Nasty" or "gross", but those are just expressions when seeing something disgusting. Like how hippos splatter themselves with their own feces. I think the only two animals I may very well dislike is a guinea fowl and a llama.the guineas are just damn annoying (anyone who has been around them for a week should know) and I think llamas are just kind of gross. Ugly, to be in fact.the only animal I guess I think is ugly is a llama. But seriously though. Just thinking of a llama makes me cringe a little.


----------



## PlaidJaguar (Feb 24, 2014)

Tleilaxu said:


> Imn gonna go with humans  Almost all are cute when babies, but when they grow up its a 50/50 shot at whether they will be decent looking or ugly as sin. And then there is like that top 2 percent that are just stunning LOL


See, I was thinking the opposite of that. I think baby humans, with very few exceptions, are ugly as sin. But lots and lots of adult humans are reasonably (and sometimes exceptionally) attractive.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## RzezniksRunAway (Feb 24, 2014)

pitbulllady said:


> You do know that ALL male goats that have not been castrated stink, pee on their beards and are generally quite disgusting, regardless of breed, right?  I have a friend who has three purebred Pygmy goats, including a wether(castrated male goat), and he is just as clean and odorless as the two females.


Yeah, I know all billies do that. I just find the pygmy and dwarf billies exceptionally gross looking. I loved our adult male Nubian, he was tall and lean and generally well mannered. Our African Pygmy (Billy Bob) was a raging mess of gross, he'd try to mate with everything and you couldn't go near him without getting pee on you. 

The Nigerian Dwarf male was only on our property for a short time, he was a breeder loan, but he was definitely gross.   

We had one wether out of all the goats we had, and he was a sweetheart. The mother had triplets and went absolutely bananas on them, so we had to take them from her. We bottle raised him inside, and castrated him. He was 140 pounds of derpy goat who thought he was a lap dog. 

I can handle male goats being musky when they aren't short and fat and remind me of someone whose parents are siblings and like NASCAR. 



PlaidJaguar said:


> See, I was thinking the opposite of that. I think baby humans, with very few exceptions, are ugly as sin. But lots and lots of adult humans are reasonably (and sometimes exceptionally) attractive.


It's so hard to force yourself to go "Oh, your baby is so cute" because it's almost legally required, when you want to scream "oh my god what is wrong with that". That's generally frowned upon, but a majority of babies are just so freaking gross looking.


----------



## lordhero3k (Feb 24, 2014)

catfishrod69 said:


> I love the look of hyenas! I would love to have a african spotted hyena.


 I love the look of hyenas as well. I was thinking about some of their behaviors as commonly being perceived as ugly. But like pitbulllady said, a lot of animals could be considered gross.


pitbulllady said:


> Most people consider Koalas cute, for example, the classic "Teddy bear", but baby Koalas graduate from nursing to eating their mother's feces, which is pretty gross if you think about it.
> pitbulllady


Koalas also are having a big problem with STD's right now. Chlamydia is becoming increasingly dangerous in their species. More sad than ugly, but few would look at it as cute. Anyways, I agree, all animals will do things we may find repulsive.
I also like what pyro fiend said about animals being beautiful.


----------



## The Snark (Feb 24, 2014)

I don't mean to offend here but most of this thread is utterly ridiculous. The word 'cute' has several ambiguous definitions and you are debating something that is entirely subjective. Beautiful, pretty, adorable, infatuating, compelling, darling, etc. is all in the eye of the beholder, yes? I mean, GET REAL!! The baby's first poop is often called cute!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pitbulllady (Feb 24, 2014)

RzezniksRunAway said:


> Yeah, I know all billies do that. I just find the pygmy and dwarf billies exceptionally gross looking. I loved our adult male Nubian, he was tall and lean and generally well mannered. Our African Pygmy (Billy Bob) was a raging mess of gross, he'd try to mate with everything and you couldn't go near him without getting pee on you.
> 
> The Nigerian Dwarf male was only on our property for a short time, he was a breeder loan, but he was definitely gross.
> 
> ...


You do know that *I* love NASCAR, as do my father and brother and most of my friends, so I'm not especially prone to laugh about that statement.  You are basically insinuating that I am gross, disgusting and stupid, along with my family.  Slobs and idiots can be found in all parts of the country, with all sorts of pastimes.  I've seen people as you described everywhere, and I've seen people who are card-carrying "preppies" and people in suits and ties at NASCAR races.

pitbulllady


----------



## RzezniksRunAway (Feb 24, 2014)

pitbulllady said:


> You do know that *I* love NASCAR, as do my father and brother and most of my friends, so I'm not especially prone to laugh about that statement.  You are basically insinuating that I am gross, disgusting and stupid, along with my family.  Slobs and idiots can be found in all parts of the country, with all sorts of pastimes.  I've seen people as you described everywhere, and I've seen people who are card-carrying "preppies" and people in suits and ties at NASCAR races.
> 
> pitbulllady


No, I didn't, why would I? Wasn't meant to offend. 

All I did was answer the cute babies/ugly adults with a very specific answer of Nigerian Dwarf or African Pygmy, but you probably didn't know that I raised goats when I was younger. So, that being said. I'm out.


----------



## Galapoheros (Feb 25, 2014)

The Snark said:


> I don't mean to offend here but most of this thread is utterly ridiculous. The word 'cute' has several ambiguous definitions and you are debating something that is entirely subjective. Beautiful, pretty, adorable, infatuating, compelling, darling, etc. is all in the eye of the beholder, yes? I mean, GET REAL!! The baby's first poop is often called cute!


I hear ya Snark, I've thought about that a lot concerning everything we do and see.  It's kind of like somebody saying, "Look how perfect life is, God must exist since everything seems to be so perfect, we're given apples and oranges and so many other good things to eat, and look at the flowers....etc."  But then I say, "Yeah but did we evolve to see those things as being good, evolve to eat those things and appreciate only those things through time, instead of those things popping into existence to immediately fit and work that way?"  If a fly had more going on in it's head would is say, "Man that baby poop is really cute, I think I'll have some."  So it makes me wonder if we have some kind of genetic thing going on that wakes up as we grow, like seeing a puppy and thinking it's "cute".  Haha, I don't know, it's pretty weird to think about.  Or is it completely learned?  How would we know?  Then there might be studies of isolating a person and then shows no instinct to reflect such an idea, but would that be only because there is a part of the brain reserved for that kind of thing that wasn't exposed enough to wake it up.  Kind of like a person blind at birth that might be able to get new eyes, but the part of their brain reserved for seeing never developed so even with new eyes, they still wouldn't be able to see.  I don't know what I just typed but I'm afraid to read it haha.


----------



## James Steel (Feb 25, 2014)

I tried to raise an orphaned opossum when I was a kid. I always thought it was one of the cutest babies. It's hard to find redeeming qualities in the adults, too. The one I had as a kid 
looked like it had on black gloves with the fingers cut out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Snark (Feb 25, 2014)

pitbulllady said:


> You do know that *I* love NASCAR, as do my father and brother and most of my friends, so I'm not especially prone to laugh about that statement.  You are basically insinuating that I am gross, disgusting and stupid, along with my family.  Slobs and idiots can be found in all parts of the country, with all sorts of pastimes.  I've seen people as you described everywhere, and I've seen people who are card-carrying "preppies" and people in suits and ties at NASCAR races.
> 
> pitbulllady


I'll forgive you for loving NASCAR if you get me a Superbird to play with for a few years.


----------



## just1moreT (Feb 25, 2014)

I really caint say wether a armadillo baby is cute ,but im thinking they look like there parent and there not the prettiest hole diggers on the planet or smartest either  I think baby mice and rats not cute either but taste good to some


----------



## pitbulllady (Feb 25, 2014)

The Snark said:


> I'll forgive you for loving NASCAR if you get me a Superbird to play with for a few years.


I DO know someone who has one, though I don't think that even there's enough money in Dubai to buy that thing off him.  The visor on the driver's side has been autographed by Richard Petty, too.

pitbulllady


----------



## Galapoheros (Feb 25, 2014)

Oh man, def not a 'cute' car imo, ugly price too but wish I had one to sell.


----------



## The Snark (Feb 25, 2014)

pitbulllady said:


> I DO know someone who has one, though I don't think that even there's enough money in Dubai to buy that thing off him.  The visor on the driver's side has been autographed by Richard Petty, too.
> 
> pitbulllady


And to think I could have bought one complete in running condition for $5000 once upon a time. I don't think I would have called it cute though.


----------



## MissSary (Feb 28, 2014)

Not by looks but by care...I'd say that big dog breeds get more annoying with age. They want the same attention they had as a puppy, but are way too much to handle as full sized dogs, with exception to a few breeds and personalities I've come across. My friend's chocolate lab is an amazing dog, he failed his guide dog training for being too friendly to just anyone. This is why I started keeping low maintenance critters, just feed and watch. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PlaidJaguar (Mar 1, 2014)

MissSary said:


> Not by looks but by care...I'd say that big dog breeds get more annoying with age. They want the same attention they had as a puppy, but are way too much to handle as full sized dogs, with exception to a few breeds and personalities I've come across. My friend's chocolate lab is an amazing dog, he failed his guide dog training for being too friendly to just anyone. This is why I started keeping low maintenance critters, just feed and watch.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Oh no, big dogs get more annoying with SIZE, then get progressively less obnoxious as they age (assuming the owner knows what they are doing and trains & exercises the poor dog). If any dog is obnoxious, it's pretty much always due to poor training/management and lack of proper physical and mental stimulation. Barring, of course, mental illness--some dogs do have problems, just like humans, but it's pretty rare.

A lot of people get this idea that dogs are easy to keep, but that's only true of a few breeds/individuals. Most dogs are EXTREMELY high maintenance, and failure to properly maintain results in annoying and/or destructive behavior.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SamuraiSid (Mar 2, 2014)

It drives me crazy when friends/family... or really anyone for that matter, yells or hits their dog for "acting out" when the owner has taken no effort to learn behaviour, proper care or to attempt some sort of training, above and beyond what filth comes "naturally" to us.



The Snark said:


> Are we supposed to ignore the fact that the word 'cute' is not necessarily synonymous with the antonym of the word 'ugly'? But then the word 'ugly' did not originally mean unattractive but started out as 'to cause dread or fear'. Also ignoring that the concepts of beauty and ugly are entirely subjective. Sorry about being pedantic. Carry on.
> 
> "We are bound to a language that makes up in obscurity what it lacks in style" T. Stoppard



Based upon all of this, and Keiths original question, Id have to go with people. Babies are cute, and are intelligent enough to eat dirt when said dirt contains vital micronutrients that are lacking in the babies diet. This I consider to be a beautiful act of nature. Whereas a lot of North American adults (and a growing number of children)  cant stomach the idea of eating food that looks like, well, food. In terms of the future, Id say that meets the intended definition of ugly.


----------



## lizardminion (Mar 3, 2014)

PlaidJaguar said:


> See, I was thinking the opposite of that. I think baby humans, with very few exceptions, are ugly as sin. But lots and lots of adult humans are reasonably (and sometimes exceptionally) attractive.


Almost sounds like we're getting input from an alien. LOL

---------- Post added 03-03-2014 at 05:15 AM ----------

I don't necessarily go about looking at cute animals, (beyond cats) and what, to me, makes a cute animal is based on what it's doing.
I'm also not sure I've ever looked at an animal and thought about how ugly it was. The only animal I think are a bit ugly are pigs and some primates.
The one living thing that I know of, so far, that truly horrifies me are earthworms. Those ugly things are like zombie intestines that come crawling out of the earth, as if they were finishing their trip from the fiery depths of hell. I lost my <

	
	
		
		
	


	




> when one of those cold, slimy, abominations of nature tried to make a burrow in my hand. (Of course it was painless. But 100 per cent pure EWW!)


----------



## lordhero3k (Mar 3, 2014)

David Attenborough with giant earthworms
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uO4lkv-jLRs


----------



## Spepper (Mar 3, 2014)

Parasites of any kind freak me out but worms—oh goodness.  Earthworms don't bother me horribly just because they aren't parasites (something I tell myself repeatedly whenever I see one LOL).  Parasite worms I am terrified of for some reason.

Well back to vertebrates... I can't really think of an animal that is cute as a baby but gets ugly as an adult.  Usually if they're ugly at all, in my opinion, it's as a baby.  I think baby birds are usually pretty ugly or baby rabbits that haven't grown their fur yet.  Same goes with pretty much anything that is born "naked" and grows its fur or feathers a bit later.


----------



## lizardminion (Mar 3, 2014)

lordhero3k said:


> David Attenborough with giant earthworms
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uO4lkv-jLRs


Gee thanks lol


----------



## lordhero3k (Mar 4, 2014)

The only animal I don't like very much is ants (around the house at least, don't mind them in forests, etc.). I had a canary who got killed by ants when we had a bit of an infestation. He tried to eat ants and I guess they were crawling up his throats or something because he choked on them. Now if we ever have ants in the house I get pretty uncomfortable.


----------



## PlaidJaguar (Mar 7, 2014)

lizardminion said:


> Almost sounds like we're getting input from an alien. LOL


That would explain an awful lot...


----------



## SpiritScale (Mar 9, 2014)

Cute (pleasing, attractive, adorable...) is subjective at best.

Baby parrots? Adorable as all get out. 
Rodents? Not until they get some fur...even then....so much snake food.
Reptiles? Cute as hell.
T's and scorpions? D'awww...so cute. 
Primates and most mammals? Enh...sorta. Primates start and stay ugly as hell with a few notable exceptions. Other mammals are hit and miss. Canids/felines yeah most hoofed animals nope.  
Humans? Do occasionally endearing things as infants and have teeny shoes. However, ugly as all get out 99% of the time and the fontanelle freaks me out. As adults? Enh. Hit or miss and if I was asexual to any degree it'd be miss all the time.


----------



## mmfh (Mar 10, 2014)

Naked Mole Rats: So ugly (as babies and adults) they are down right cute!!!!


----------



## Smokehound714 (Mar 10, 2014)

some animals are just butt-ugly no matter what...

  poor guys.. lol


----------



## efmp1987 (Sep 18, 2017)

Humans. All of them are adorable as babies. But 95% of them grow up to be uglier than splattered spider turd


----------



## ShyDragoness (Sep 18, 2017)

I'd say humans but babies are pretty ugly too

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## schmiggle (Sep 18, 2017)

Botflies arguably start out ugly but turn into lovely adults, to invert the question:


----------



## MantisGirl (Jan 8, 2018)

Cute is totally subjective; when I got my first mantis (Ash) I remember telling my friends he was cute. (And he was, with those long antenna and triangular face and huge eyes).
I also remember them saying "Yeah..." In a humouring-her sort of voice.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## schmiggle (Jan 8, 2018)

MantisGirl said:


> Cute is totally subjective; when I got my first mantis (Ash) I remember telling my friends he was cute. (And he was, with those long antenna and triangular face and huge eyes).
> I also remember them saying "Yeah..." In a humouring-her sort of voice.


This has happened to me so many times. I call slugs, flatworms, leeches, and mushrooms cute in the right context, and I'm usually the only one who thinks so.


----------



## Leila (Jan 8, 2018)

Orangutan babies are adorable, IMO; but the adults are kinda funky looking.


----------



## PanzoN88 (Jan 8, 2018)

Bats 

jumping spiders (just look at all the pictures people post of them on Instagram, all will see what I mean)


----------



## Connectimyrmex (Jan 18, 2018)

In truth, humans are born "cute" and grow up to be ugly. To be even more truthful, humans are born ugly and stay ugly.

All animals are cute throughout their lives except for those weird mites that stretch to potworm lengths.

Also, I always thought of ant larvae as adorable, even though 99% of the people on this forum may think otherwise.


----------

